# Menthol confusing my taste



## Silver (20/1/15)

Hi all

I like adding some VM Menthol drops to my fruity juices and pretty much permanently have onecof these loaded in my Evod1 at all times

But ever since I got my Atlantis a few weeks ago which has a similar mentholated juice in it, i have noticed that some of my other juices dont taste very nice after a few big hits on the mentholated Atlantis

Bobas Bounty in the Reo, which i love, tastes so bleak straight after the Menthol Atlantis
Same goes for some of my other juices - even Blackbird

I know that many use a strong menthol as a palate cleanser, but even two big lung hits on the Menthol Atlantis kind of destroys the taste of my other favourites for a while. I suppose its like eating something straight after brushing your teeth. 

I never noticed this before because I only really vaped menthol in my Evod1 which is a mild device at low power. Since I got the Atlantis and have been doing higher power lung hits I notice this happening a lot.

I find my taste "returns to normal" after about half an hour and is helped along if i drink something. 

Just wondering if anyone else experiences this too?

I know @Rob Fisher has often said to me that many other juices just taste bad. I know Rob is permanently chugging along on his Menthol Reo. So Rob, maybe this is contributing to why other juices are not tasting as good?

Not a major problem for me, more just an observation that I am sharing.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/15)

Silver said:


> I know @Rob Fisher has often said to me that many other juices just taste bad. I know Rob is permanently chugging along on his Menthol Reo. So Rob, maybe this is contributing to why other juices are not tasting as good?



Mmmm I wonder... nahhh... even with brand new atties I have the same issue (but you could very well be right Hi Ho... you normally are)... my problem is I'm a menthol head through and through... I just need a Sigelei 150W for one of my Atlantis's and I'm set...


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmm I wonder... nahhh... even with brand new atties I have the same issue (but you could very well be right Hi Ho... you normally are)... my problem is I'm a menthol head through and through... I just need a Sigelei 150W for one of my Atlantis's and I'm set...



Rob, I hear you and I know you like menthol

But i am not saying i am putting my other juices in the same atty after vaping menthol in it before. I am saying after i take two toots of the menthol Atlantis and then a minute or two later I toot on the bobas Reo (a separate device) then the Bobas doesnt taste so good. And i usually LOVE bobas on the Reo. I get very little of the bobas flavour coming through. it is as if the menthol has "numbed" my taste buds slightly and they dont pick up the granola and the tobacco properly at all.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/15)

Silver said:


> Rob, I hear you and I know you like menthol
> 
> But i am not saying i am putting my other juices in the same atty after vaping menthol in it before. I am saying after i take two toots of the menthol Atlantis and then a minute or two later I toot on the bobas Reo (a separate device) then the Bobas doesnt taste so good. And i usually LOVE bobas on the Reo. I get very little of the bobas flavour coming through. it is as if the menthol has "numbed" my taste buds slightly and they dont pick up the granola and the tobacco properly at all.



Ahhhh 1,000,000% on the button Hi Ho!


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh 1,000,000% on the button Hi Ho!



And I know you love menthol juices and dont really like other juices, 

But was just thinking that in your case, given you permanently vape menthol, when you try a different non menthol juice it may not taste as good as it should. If you know what i mean?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

Maybe the problem lies with the Atlantis and not the menthol?


----------



## Paulie (20/1/15)

Its like peas and carrots  one simply may not work with the other. But atleast they still work with some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Andre said:


> Maybe the problem lies with the Atlantis and not the menthol?



Thanks @Andre, could well be. It is since i started using the Atlantis for the occasional menthol lung hit thay i am noticing this. 

But I think its more about the higher power lung hitting of the menthol. I think it permeates everywhere and mentholates my whole system  i dont seem to have this issue with lower powered mouth to lung menthol.


----------



## rogue zombie (20/1/15)

I think you may be on to something.

Taste buds do sort of mute a certain taste if you overload them with a certain taste. For example sugar, when you take in too much, your taste buds will start to mute it. I'm sure you've had a soft drink after a rich pudding or something. You sometimes won't taste the sugar in that softdrink. Your taste buds are resetting themselves (or something like that).

Maybe this could be a similar theory?

I actually use menthol to almost reset my taste buds. I tend to get carried away with custards and bakery vapes. After awhile the flavour starts getting muted.... I find menthol helps reset it all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (20/1/15)

Try using unflavored for a day or so. You won't believe how good it tastes after awhile. And then try the bobas etc. 

Suddenly all your juices will seem way to over flavored. At least that was the case for me.

Now I have to dilute the flavour of all my juices.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Alex said:


> Try using unflavored for a day or so. You won't believe how good it tastes after awhile. And then try the bobas etc.
> 
> Suddenly all your juices will seem way to over flavored. At least that was the case for me.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Alex and @r0gue z0mbie 

Not a problem for me, my tatse goes back to normal fairly soon. Just an observation really
But i do want to get onto the unflavoured soon and see how that goes
All in the name of experimentation and Science 

PS - @r0gue z0mbie , i know exactly what you mean about having say a coca cola after a rich ice cream. The coke tastes very different and actually not great at all. You are right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (20/1/15)

Silver you must try all the bombies again in your atlantis they shine at 0.5 and lower and you get massive clouds and flavour


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Silver you must try all the bombies again in your atlantis they shine at 0.5 and lower and you get massive clouds and flavour



Ok will do @paulph201

I need to get a power dripper setup as well like you - dark horses and all - copper tubes and free flow conversions!
We must chat

Reactions: Like 1


----------

